
A simple yet hard mobile game by a 19-year old Nigerian - mooredh
https://mooredh.github.io/color-match-url
======
mooredh
Hi, my name is Moore. I am a 19-year-old Nigerian. I created a mobile game
from a small room in Lagos, Nigeria called Color Match. It will surely give
you unlimited fun and you most likely won't pass the high score of 50. I urge
you to try though. It is supported on both iOS and Android

------
masonic
"ERROR: It looks like your device does not support the Color Match game"

iOS only?

